# اريد شرح مفصل لانواع المجسات في جهاز غسيل الكلى ضروري جدا



## م.امان (16 ديسمبر 2009)

الرجاء الحار منكم ان تبعثوا لي الرد السريع بخصوص المجسات المستخدمه في جهاز غسيل الكلى واريد شرح مفصل حول مبدأ العمل.


----------



## soma-20 (16 ديسمبر 2009)

أفيدونــا


----------



## mohabd28eg (20 ديسمبر 2009)

عزيزي ماذا تقصد بمعني كلمة مجسات بالتحديد
وانا جاهز لشرح وافي عن ماكينات الغسيل الكلوي


----------



## mohabd28eg (20 ديسمبر 2009)

Block Diagram for Hemodialysis machine
Fesenius 4008B



م.امان قال:


> الرجاء الحار منكم ان تبعثوا لي الرد السريع بخصوص المجسات المستخدمه في جهاز غسيل الكلى واريد شرح مفصل حول مبدأ العمل.


----------



## فداء (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم هناك العديد من المجسات في ماكنة غسيل الكلى منها :- 
1- مجس مسؤول عن الكشف عن فقاعات الهواء في الدم العائد للمريض
2- مجس حراري لقيياس حرارة محلول الغسيل
3- مجس مسؤول عن الكشف عن وجود تسريب للدم في محلول الغسيل الواصل ل(Drain) 
4- مجس مسؤول عن قياس موصلية محلول الغسيل 
5- مجس مسؤول عن قياس درجة الحموضة


----------



## فداء (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اما الية العمل فهي كالاتي :-
1- مجس فحص فقاعات الهواء في الدم الراجع للمريض يتم استخدام مجس فوق سمعي (ultrasound sensor ) واحد مرسل وعلى الطرف الاخر مستقبل للموجات الفوق سمعية ففي حالة عدم وجود فقاعات من الهواء فان ذلك يؤدي الى استقبال موجة فوق سمعية لا اختلاف في شدتها من قبل المستقبل , بينما في حالة وجود فقاعات من الهواء فان هذه الفقاعات ستؤدي الى احداث وهن وضعف للاشارة بالتالي لن تصل القيمة الى المستقبل كما كانت في السابق .


----------



## فداء (22 ديسمبر 2009)

اما المجس المستخدم في قياس الموصلية فما هو الا عبارة عن معدنيين مختلفين مطبق بينهما جهد ثابت يوضعان في وعاء يشتمل على محلول الغسيل ففي حالة كون تركيز المحاليل عالي فانه سيكون هناك تيار عالي ومقاومة قليلة بالتالي فان العلاقة ما بين الموصلية والمقاولة عكسية وسوف تزداد الموصلية


----------



## فداء (22 ديسمبر 2009)

هذا ملف فيه التفاصيل اتمنى ان يفيدكم


----------

